# 2003 Chevy 1500 HD Quadra Steer



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Time to sell my truck. It's been great for me. Check the link below.
Thanks for looking

https://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2543636?ad_cid=2

.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Yes sadly, it SOLD!


----------

